# Yak-3M White 100



## mauld (Jul 23, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhizELx4fng_


----------



## javlin (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice clip  but I do wonder is this one of those built recently off the old dies in that abandoned factory?No wing mounts makes me ask.The price upon introduction was what 400K-500K ? not a bad price at all for new old model.


----------

